# Opinions.



## Mummy23beauts

This was taken with second morning wee.. am I seeing things?


----------



## Kiwiberry

I don't see anything on that test hun. Could just be me & my phone though.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I don't think I can see anything sorry but good luck :)


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Bevziibubble said:


> I don't think I can see anything sorry but good luck :)





The line is darker in person and came up straight away..


----------



## JessaBear36

Sorry tests look negative to me GL


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy23beauts said:


> View attachment 1090395
> 
> 
> 
> The line is darker in person and came up straight away..

I don't see anything but if you see it in person then I hope it darkens up for you! GL!


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Thanks ladies I did a boots digital and it came back positive.. x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mummy23beauts said:


> Thanks ladies I did a boots digital and it came back positive.. x

 Yay, congratulations!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy23beauts said:


> Thanks ladies I did a boots digital and it came back positive.. x

Congrats!


----------



## kittiecat

Congratulations! I thought I could see something v faint on both tests. So glad you got the positive digi :) <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations


----------

